# Sebastian Inlet fishing report



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

took a long drive to the Inlet. arrived at North Jetty before high tide. Though it was still a cold day, It was near 50 on my arrival. With heavy coat, light wind, it was actually very comfortable for fishing. Fishes knew that and they were bitting, especially blues as they hit almost any thing you threw into water. I was targeting pomp as I saw quite many anglers hitting the beach along the way. Sure enough, despite the blues' hassel, I got my limit for the first time from 12-16", all caught on clam or frozen sand flea closer to the shore. I later tried blk drum but no luck, like most of the others even though a few very large ones got over rail. I also tried flounder with mud mennow but no luck there either. But I saw several large spec trouts caught either on jigs or live shrimp including a 16" by myself on jig.
all in all a very nice day fishing in Sebastian Inlet.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks for the report. It is cold up here.


----------



## cat walker (Apr 11, 2007)

I was at the inlet also (north jetty). 6 pomps, 2 trout (released), a few blues (also released) and a small red that didn't quite make it over the rail. If anyone catches a small red with a "silly willy" stuck in it's mouth, it's mine. ( the jig, not the fish)
I'll be out there today, should be great.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

I want pompano. Has been brisk here so I havn't made it over to the beach. Not sure if any would be around Ormond area but you have to try right! Thanks for the report and great job with the pomps, both you guys.


----------



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

I would give anything to be back in Florida. Ain't NO good fishing right now here in Savannah! This cold has turned off the fish.


----------



## FlatsManiac (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the report I'll be heading down there this weekend.


----------

